# Sunday Times - Test for Childbirth Deadline



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/uk_news/Health/article329417.ece

You need to register to read online - or go buy the paper - front page today.

A blood test has been devised that could tell women as young as 20 the exact age they will cease to be fertile - using AMH as the marker.

I guess AMH isnt anything new - its certainly not my best friend - but I think if we could have the test when younger as predictive rather than reactive when we're going through problems its not a bad thing. However, when you're 20 would you foresee the problems in your older years?


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

all very simplistic, i feel very sorry for anyone who would rely on this type of testing.  my AMH level was 33 but i don't ovulate naturally so the cut off date would mean absolutely nothing to me, i wouldn't conceive naturally anyway.  it also can't tell you about blocked tubes, whether your partner will have sperm issues etc.  i think its dangerous to allow people to believe they will be alright to leave trying to conceive until later based on one hormone test.


----------



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

i think this is a good thing as long as it is explained to women in the correct context. This is just one factor. There are many factors to fertility which both men and women need to know about.

I for one was ridiculously green about what fertility issues you could have, because friends and family didnt talk about this stuff, even when they had the information and experiences to share.  How grateful I would have been to have them talk to me honestly as opposed to have a sense that problems only kicked in after 40.  It is very hard for me to hear friends and family say they were aware but didnt say anything to either myself or my DH, and this extended to eevn those who knew we wanted children.

So I think all education of the population on fertility and infertility issues is a good thing. And in my view the people to lead this are the medical profession as they can do the messaging with gravitas and also with the correct information.  I have written to the dept of health on this point to push for better education. For example, why was fertility never discussed at any of my pill checks and pap smears?  Why wait until I run into problems to discover that I have been in the dark and under a misunderstanding as to (in)fertility issues.  Isnt prevention better than cure.  

Stop complaining about people wanting IVF on the NHS and do something to reduce the avoidable cases of infertility then turning to IVF for help.  This would reduce the pressure and increasing curve of fertility treatments.


----------

